# Northern Tool Heavy Duty Burner



## fuzzy0026 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just a heads up if anyone is looking for a gas burner...  I went to Northern Tool to look at their $39 gas burner but they don't stock it.  The guy then told me to order it and have it shipped to the store (for free vs $12.99).  I brought the slip up to the cashier and he rings it up and it was only $13.72.  I was just going to order it from home and have it shipped to the store, but by buying it in store, I save $26!

Just thought I would let everyone know that might be looking to purchase one of these.













330973_700x700.jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Mar 31, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2016)

Great find !!!!!!!!


----------



## gnab2 (Apr 12, 2016)

What model was it?


----------



## siege (Apr 12, 2016)

That's a killer deal ! Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## beuregard (Apr 12, 2016)

Is that a burner someone could use to boil down maple syrup?


----------



## fuzzy0026 (Apr 13, 2016)

Heavy-Duty Single Burner Propane Stove Item# 330973.  If you go to Northerntool.com and just type propane stove in the search engine, it is the first one that comes up.  I'm not sure if it is still that cheap, but I had to purchase it in the store to get that price.
[h1]  [/h1]


----------

